# E6 in general?



## Ry (Jul 17, 2007)

G'day - as the current E6 thread wraps up and I get ready for the next "version" of it (with a nice .pdf and such) the discussion is moving from "what's this house rule about" to "let's make some games with this"

Would it be alright for me to put the next E6 thread in General, like Microlite20's discussion?


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 17, 2007)

I think that'd probably be fine. I'd ask that you not spam the forum with E6 threads, but if you're doing game development instead of hammering out rules the General forum gets my blessing.

(There's a chance that this thread may sink before all the mods see it. If a thread gets moved that you think belongs in General, please just report it and say something nice about this thread.)


----------



## Ry (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool.  This will be next weekend at the earliest; I want to edit up the fancy .pdf version, and that should give some time for the existing threads to simmer down.


----------

